# Turtelt Elisabetta Canalis mit Steve-O von Jackass?



## beachkini (1 Feb. 2012)

​
Scheinbar ziehen sich Gegensätze an: *Elisabetta Canalis soll frisch verliebt in Jackass-Star Steve-O sein*. Das ungleiche Paar wurde erst am Wochenende zusammen gesichtet ...

Nach dem gut aussehenden George Clooney, scheint Elisabetta Canalis ihr Beuteschema um 180 Grad gedreht zu haben. Sie soll mit dem Darsteller von Jackass, Steve-O, anbandeln. Am Wochenende wurden die Beiden zusammen in Hollywood gesichtet.

In einem Paparazzi-Video auf dem Portal “TMZ“ schienen sie mehr als verlegen auf die Fragen der Reporter nach einer Beziehung zu sein.

Aber angelt sich die schöne Italienerin wirklich einen Reality-Show-Star, der literweise Milch trinkt um diese dann wieder zu erbrechen und erneut zu trinken? Passt so ein Mann zu ihr?

Fakt ist nur, dass die Beziehung mit Womanizer George Clooney auch nicht besser funktionierte nur, weil dieser dem Bild eines perfekten Mannes entsprach. Das Paar trennte sich letzten Juni. Danach erklärte die Italienerin, dass sie mit dem Hollywood-Star eher eine Vater-Tochter-Beziehung führte. Vielleicht deswegen der Versuch von ihr diesmal in ganz neuen Gewässern zu fischen.

Bleibt abzuwarten, wann ein offizielles Statement der Turteltäubchen folgt.

Die Bilder von den beiden
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ta-canalis-out-los-angeles-30-1-2012-x10.html


----------



## Q (1 Feb. 2012)

tits and braine?  :thx:


----------



## Q (19 Apr. 2012)

Schon soll es wieder vorbei sein, die Hals-über-Kopf-Romanze zwischen George Clooneys (50) Ex Elisabetta Canalis (33) und dem Jackass-Star Steve-O (37). Was so überraschend begann, ist nun nach nur drei Monaten auch schon wieder Geschichte – wenn man einem redseligen Freund der beiden Glauben schenken darf.

Laut Radar Online hat dieser nämlich verraten, dass die zwei sich getrennt hätten. Schuld am Beziehungs-Aus sei jedoch nicht Steve-O, wie man vielleicht meinen könnte, sondern die schöne Italienerin, die dem Stuntman deutlich zu viel feiere. Das widerspricht seinem neuen Lebensstil, denn er lebt schon seit einiger Zeit komplett trocken und clean. Dass seine Freundin hingegen nichts gegen exzessive Party-Nächte einzuwenden hat, mache ihm Sorgen, so der Freund, denn er wolle keinesfalls rückfällig werden. „Er nimmt das Clean-Sein sehr ernst und er wollte niemanden daten, der das gefährden könnte.“ Jedoch hätten sich beide freundschaftlich getrennt und Steve-O bietet Elisabetta sogar seine Hilfe an, um vom Alkohol und etwaigen anderen Drogen wegzukommen. „Sie ist ihm noch immer sehr wichtig. Er hat den Kontakt zu einigen Frauen hergestellt, die sie wieder auf die richtige Bahn bringen können und sie besucht seit Kurzem auch eine Selbsthilfegruppe.“


----------

